# Trouble with China Glaze Nail Polish



## iaisha26 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey Beauty World!

I'm transitioning from OPI polish to China Glaze. 

When I painted my nails with V (Five)  and White on White by China Glaze both polishes started to show crackes in the polish (looks like wrinkles)...what is this? Is there something that I could do to prevent this, I never ran into this problem with my OPI polishes...I'm not sure if it's because the the finish.  

I used a based coat, 2 coats the the color, and a top coat.

Any advise or helpful hints are greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 15, 2009)

it might be the base/top coats.. i know different ones work better with different brands. also, i know with me, some polishes (even some colors within a line) just work better for me. i love essie but it does chip on me, which makes me sad because its my favorite line and never chips on my mom. that;s just an example though. i never had a problem with china glaze but i know that different colors do apply different (for example, for audrey is very thick).


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 15, 2009)

well, it could be the particular base coat you use and as everyone's body chemistry is different, not all polishes work for everyone.

I have some troubles with China Glaze too. I find their polishes take forever to dry. I was using OPI for years before I bought my first ChG and still think that my nails like OPI formula better.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 15, 2009)

^^ i agree, OPI actually works better for me, but i just really love china glaze's colors!


----------



## trincess (Apr 16, 2009)

maybe you applied the coats too thick and the top coat shrunk them... happens to me sometimes, especially with cream polishes =) what brand is your top coat?


----------



## iaisha26 (Apr 17, 2009)

I think this is one of the problem, both V and White on White are cream finishes and are extremely thick. I use Sally Hansen base and top coat. I'll pick up a China Glaze base and top coat to see how that works out.

Thanks  


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_maybe you applied the coats too thick and the top coat shrunk them... happens to me sometimes, especially with cream polishes =) what brand is your top coat?_


----------



## kimmy (Apr 17, 2009)

i just bought opi base coat and top coat along with two coloured polishes from them. i've used opi polishes before with a sally hansen base and top coat, and it chipped pretty easily but i've had no problems yet while using the opi base and top coat. 

usually the brands formulate their own base and top coats to go along with their coloured polishes, so using china glaze base and top coats is definately worth trying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





this is kind of off topic, but i was eyeing white on white the other day...does it go on opaque or is it more sheer? i really need a good, solid white nail polish.


----------

